# laich



## Teichforum.info (27. Juni 2005)

hallo!
am freitag haben zwei meiner koi abgelaicht.was ein gejage.
in den bürsten--seerosen und an den wänden tausende von eiern  
die laichbürsten habe ich gereinigt und an den wänden die fadenalgen mit dem laich so gut wie möglich entsorgt.
heute  habe ich dann die ersten jungen koi entdeckt.da ich die nicht entsorgen darf  bin ich mal gespannt wieviele es schaffen zu überleben.
hier noch aktuelle fotos vom teich.

die jagd--leider nicht alzu deutlich  







unser anton--darf ich leider nicht schlachten--ca.50cm groß-gekauft als baby--10cm--


----------



## Teichforum.info (27. Juni 2005)

ich will endlich wieder Fotos durchs Teichfenster sehen !!!!! 


Sorry, musst sein, bin halt ein kleiner Spanner ;-)

lG
Doogie


----------



## Teichforum.info (27. Juni 2005)

hi doogie

werde diese tage mal welche machen--versprochen


----------



## Teichforum.info (27. Juni 2005)

Wie lange brauch der Laich bis er schlüpft?


Danke 



Gruß Maurizio


----------



## Teichforum.info (27. Juni 2005)

hi
freitag abgeleicht und heute montag schwimmen schon junge ohne dottersack rum.
es liegt wohl an den temperaturen das es so schnell geht.


----------



## Teichforum.info (28. Juni 2005)

hallo lobo,

als ich am sonntag morgen vom balkon schaute und meinen teich sah wußte ich auch was die stunde geschlagen hat - hab dann am sonntag mittag im teich ein bad genommen und versucht die zerstörungen die meine 50cm karpfen dort angerichtet haben einigermaßen zu kaschieren   - aber bad war klasse !

was den nachwuchs betrifft - mal schauen was mein sonnenbarsch so drauf hat  :?


----------

